# CAMANA Moderna y Elegante.. AREQUIPA DEL PERU



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

*Que les parece CAMANA??
A mi en lo personal me encanto una delicia para mis ojos, Sorprendido por este lindo lugar Arequipeño*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve bonito, pero una pregunta, esas fotos fueron tomadas antes del terremoto del 2000??? o despues???


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

NO LE VEO NI LO BONITO NI LO ELEGANTE! SORRY PERO NO ME GUSTA!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Talvez si le quitamos esos monumentos al gallo de pelea y al camarón quedaría mucho mejor :lol: y sí son después del terremoto.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Camaná!!! Tuve la oportunidad de conocer, pase como un mes entero ahi!
Fui en enero del 2003, las casas de playa en ese entonces si estaban destruidas debido al maremoto del año 2001. Pero el resto de la ciudad estaba practicamente intacta!
Es bien tranquilo y acogedor!
Tiene sus partes cheveres, eso si! Las casas de playa, me contaban, eran de gente adinerada de Arequipa. Me imagino que a muchas las habran reconstruido a estas alturas!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

bonitas fotos :banana: la verdad nunca habia visto fotos de Camana  Peor gracias se ve linda  aunk veo que aun hay muchos edificios con la misma mala costumbre peruana de no tarajear sus costados hno: Pero oajla mejore pronto :banana:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Me encantó el thread, gracias*

Me parece que Camaná es una ciudad con mucha personalidad, arquitectónicamente no es de mi estilo (no me gustan las construcciones triangulares, por ejemplo), pero no se puede dejar de admitir que tiene sus curiosades arquitectónicas. Y por favor, tenemos que quedarnos con el camarón y los gallos, le dan sabor al caldo.  Aunque ese camarón, pasu, parecía medio alien, dispuesto a agarrarte de una tenazada...


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Me parece que Camaná es una ciudad con mucha personalidad, arquitectónicamente no es de mi estilo (no me gustan las construcciones triangulares, por ejemplo), pero no se puede dejar de admitir que tiene sus curiosades arquitectónicas. Y por favor, tenemos que quedarnos con el camarón y los gallos, le dan sabor al caldo.  Aunque ese camarón, pasu, parecía medio alien, dispuesto a agarrarte de una tenazada...


Jajajaja :lol: .. alucina que cuando empeze a colocar las fotos pense que se trataba de dos camarones uno encima de otro algo asi como un cruze :lol: despues me di cuenta que eran sus patas. 

Llendo al tema, de verdad que cada dia me admiro mas de Arequipa esta avanzando a pasos grandes, como dije al comienzo que no nos cause sorpresa si es que se mandan con rascacielos tipo Miraflores - Lima seria la muerte.. :cheers:


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

No me gusta.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Luce bastante aceptable a juzgar por las imagenes, pues no conozco este lugar...


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Se ve apacible y muy limpia.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Se ve bien, pero lo de elegante .....


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Se ve normal  algo despoblada para mi gusto... Ese triángulo que está en la plaza es una Iglesia?


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

bien simple y tiene detalles bien huachafos sobre todo eso de cerámica en las columnas y el arco


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

CessTenn said:


> Camaná!!! Tuve la oportunidad de conocer, pase como un mes entero ahi!
> Tiene sus partes cheveres, eso si! Las casas de playa, me contaban, eran de gente adinerada de Arequipa. Me imagino que a muchas las habran reconstruido a estas alturas!



el pueblo de camaná en sí está ubicado a algunos kilometros del mar, por lo que el tsunami del 2001 no la afectó, de hecho el pueblo está separado de los balnearios por la curva carretera más larga del mundo (orgullo de camaná dicen ellos jaja).

Sin embrago estos balnearios, la punta, cerrillos, primavera, la católica no son precisamente de gente adinerada o por lo menos no todos, un buen porcentaje es clase media y levanta las casas rústicas, con bloquetas de adobe y lo escencial. Existen un par de playas privadas que sí tienen propiedades más desarrolladas, Las cuevas y San Marino, esas sí podrían albergar gente de "más plata"

PD. ese boulevard peatonal se llama 28 de julio, antes era una calle transitable en coche, en el 2003 se vuelve peatonal pero es HUACHAFASA!!!!!!
Además esas son fotos de la plaza de armas y sus alrededores pero después a Camaná le falta un montón para ser la segunda ciudad del departamento, YO CREO QUE ESE LUGAR LE CORRESPONDE A MOLLENDO


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Entonces, veamos a Mollendo !

Creo que dodi exagera, solo por unas fotos de la zona e inmediaciones de la plaza. A lo sumo se verá mejor que Pucallpa y Cerro de Pasco....nada mas...de ahi no pasa, pero tampoco es que se vea fea...


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

de moderna no le veo nada, pero tiene su atractivo, me gustaría ver fotos que sean cercanas al mar, saludos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

tan mal no se ve eh!! parece bien para pasar una temporada de playa ahi! una ciudad tranquila y supongo segura.! uhm esos monumentos! me recuerdan a otros en Lima como el monumento a la familia, o uno de pesces en un ovalo de Chimbote, y otros tantos que se deberian evitar!


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> tan mal no se ve eh!! parece bien para pasar una temporada de playa ahi! una ciudad tranquila y supongo segura.! uhm esos monumentos! me recuerdan a otros en Lima como el monumento a la familia, o uno de pesces en un ovalo de Chimbote, y otros tantos que se deberian evitar!


 en realidad no me gusta mucho!!! es este ??? ojala!


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

leve no mas


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

franciscodur2003 said:


> una temporada de playa???? ni una hora me quedo yo en ese barrio!!! si esta horrible.... mejor me voy a hawaii!!!


Hey! cuidado con herir suceptibilidades


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No me gusta cuando se usa Celima o mayólicas de baño para cubrir calles peatonales o pedestales.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

SoundMaster said:


> Hey! cuidado con herir suceptibilidades


sorry no trate de ofender a nadie pero lo que pasa es que no me gusta para nada!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Ys i px esos monumentos ..................*



J3R3MY said:


> Talvez si le quitamos esos monumentos al gallo de pelea y al camarón quedaría mucho mejor :lol: y sí son después del terremoto.


^^ :lol: hay cada monumentos ... como l monumento a la maca jajaja n fin .... weno yo aun m kede con la expectativa d ver algo mas para dar una opinion d la ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Ajam ..... si px*



J Block said:


> No me gusta cuando se usa Celima o mayólicas de baño para cubrir calles peatonales o pedestales.


Weno n eso hay bastante raxon .... x ejemplo cuando uno pasa x Palao en smp casi todo esta cubierto x mayolicas parece q stuvieramos entrando a un cuarto d baño .... peor q todavia lo hacen con los logos d las marcas .... :nuts: particularmente no m gusta muxo q se emplee las mayolicas n demasìa ......... n fin.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

He pasado algunos veranos en Camaná y bueno,el ambiente es el de cualquier otra ciudad costera en época estival.Aunque habría que hablar de Camaná antes y después del terremoto del 2001 ya que algunos balnearios muy concurridos antes del terremoto,como La Punta,quedaron en ruinas después del sismo y posterior tsunami.Sin embargo yo sí recomendaría Camaná para pasar unos días de v erano.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

perdon, pero a mi opinion hay muy mal gusto junto!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve que es un sitio pintoresco pero le falta bastante para ser elegante


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Y eso que no han visto el momumento al arroz y el cristo redentor que les da la bienvenida.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

rafo18 said:


> Y eso que no han visto el momumento al arroz y el cristo redentor que les da la bienvenida.


También tienen un monumento al adobo no? :lol: 

Camaná será "moderna" pero no es elegante.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

A Camaná obvio que le faltan muchas cosas.Ya les dije que es una ciudad costera que se parece mucho a las demás ciudades costeras peruanas,pero eso no es impedimento para pasarla bien en cualquier verano,así que anímense y visiten Camaná.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*juat????????*



rafo18 said:


> Y eso que no han visto el momumento al arroz y el cristo redentor que les da la bienvenida.


No ???¡¡¡¡¡¡ d veras??? jajaja puxa d ripley .......... asu weno q mas puedo decir :nuts: ............. hno:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Doble motivo para visitar este lugar entonces... jejej...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*jajaj si no???*



skyperu34 said:


> Doble motivo para visitar este lugar entonces... jejej...


Sky no me digas q te gusta el entretenimiento bizarro??? :lol: jajajaj no mntira ... pero weno n fin ..........


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Sky no me digas q te gusta el entretenimiento bizarro??? :lol: jajajaj no mntira ... pero weno n fin ..........




No, no... Mas bien es solo curiosidad de conocer estas cosas que se dicen de este lugar, ver y entender la manera de representar cosas por parte de la poblacion como un tema de "íconos de arquitectura urbana y su relacion con su gente", algo muy peculiar en este lugar, pero que a la vez se repite en todo nuestro pais segun el contexto local...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> No, no... Mas bien es solo curiosidad de conocer estas cosas que se dicen de este lugar, ver y entender la manera de representar cosas por parte de la poblacion como un tema de "íconos de arquitectura urbana y su relacion con su gente", algo muy peculiar en este lugar, pero que a la vez se repite en todo nuestro pais segun el contexto local...


Weno n eso si px tienes raxon ... tambien he pnsado n eso antes ...


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Talvez si le quitamos esos monumentos al gallo de pelea y al camarón quedaría mucho mejor :lol: y sí son después del terremoto.


jajaj

a mi me gusta... tiene su estilo


----------



## JOTA JOTA (May 8, 2006)

mapamundista said:


> Obviamente estoy pensando "a nivel del Perú".... no de otros países... para una segunda ciudad departamental tiene algunos detalles que no suelen ser comunes en el Perú : limpieza,orden,cuidado en los detalles (si.si...ya sè que tanta estatuaria de "bichos" atenta contra el buen gusto... pero por lo menos se toman el trabajo de hacerlo,como pasa con Tumbes y sus numerosos monumentos "a lo Botero")... pero en lìneas generales,se aprecia que sus habitantes quieren a su ciudad,se esmeran por tenerla bien presentable.. es pequeña,es cierto que tampoco tiene nada que llame poderosamente la atenciòn,pero en síntesis,para una pequeña ciudad del Perú,luce muy por encima del promedio...


Veo que estás feliz con sus nuevos amigos foristas...pero no se olvide de los paraguayos, que siguen te extrañando por allá.

Saludos y espero que todo esté bien contigo.


----------



## miltonzevallos (Jun 1, 2008)

Más fotos de Camaná


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Hace mucho que no voy a Camana, como ha cambiado, me sorprendio.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

La iglesia central de la ciudad me gusta mucho.


----------

